# Red dot sights



## Painindabrass (Feb 9, 2021)

I was wondering if I can get a slide to accept a red dot sight on my berett a cougar 8040


----------



## mxlmer89 (Mar 31, 2019)

I have a pair of the Trijicon BE03 for my beretta cougar 8040. It's a good choice of illuminated dot colors, to suit individual shooter preferences. Its price a bit high and without special tools, you can't install it.
You can check elletbrothers for some good red dot sights options.


----------

